# UV777BK VS K7... ok, GO!!!



## kentheterrible (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, I'm in a bit of a spot. I really need to get another 7 since my blue s7420fm is get all the abuse and I want it to live forever. I figure it's about time for a new 7 and a sick one. I've been looking at Uv777's and K7's and can't come to a conclusion. If someone would be so kind as to make this a poll that would rock. I'm not sure that the stock pickups would survive at any rate, so I'm thinking, UV777+new pickgard+EMG 81-7+EMG 707= slay all day. Let me know what you guys think. 
rock on.
ken


----------



## David (Feb 8, 2006)

yeah, I can't stand the K7's... I don't know why, I just don't like them. It isn't because it's Korn, and it isn't because it's severely overpriced like the UV, but it's something.


UV ALL THE WAY


----------



## Elysian (Feb 8, 2006)

kentheterrible said:


> OK, I'm in a bit of a spot. I really need to get another 7 since my blue s7420fm is get all the abuse and I want it to live forever. I figure it's about time for a new 7 and a sick one. I've been looking at Uv777's and K7's and can't come to a conclusion. If someone would be so kind as to make this a poll that would rock. I'm not sure that the stock pickups would survive at any rate, so I'm thinking, UV777+new pickgard+EMG 81-7+EMG 707= slay all day. Let me know what you guys think.
> rock on.
> ken


do it man, you'll love a UV, i know i do(can't wait to get a new pickup though), and if you get a new pick guard made by sharp concepts, make sure you mention my name(Adam Bath) and this forum, and they will give you a bit of a discount.


----------



## AVH (Feb 8, 2006)

Put the chips down on the UV, you won't regret it. Absolutely great axes. sooner or later I will get one of the newer 777bk to go with my 'Ick green' UV. 
Like someone else recently said here, I also think the mirror PG is a bit too disco for my tastes, but each to their own I guess. A black guard would highlight the white pearloid binding nicely. Lose the middle single-coil, slap in your EMG's, and crunch-a-roni!


----------



## bostjan (Feb 8, 2006)

UV

Why isn't this a poll yet?

Mods?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 8, 2006)

I vote UV just cause they're some SICK guitars. I love the 777bk, that's the 7 I've had my eyes on for quite a few years, I just never could save up for one, damn impulse buys!!
I personally like the stock pups, FWIW. Never been huge on EMG's...I like them, just not super sure about them, but to each his own. Enjoy whatever you do get!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> UV
> 
> Why isn't this a poll yet?
> 
> Mods?





I think they're all at Drew's house downing some "creative juice"


----------



## dav2321 (Feb 8, 2006)

K7: good pickups,mahogany body,locking studs already on, no meddlesome middle pickup. My choice.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 8, 2006)

dav2321 said:


> K7: good pickups,mahogany body,locking studs already on, no meddlesome middle pickup. My choice.



The middle pickup is my biggest problem, but at least on the UV there is room to sink it down to reduce string pull and get it the f#^% out of the way. There's no easy solution for fixing the stupid inlayon the K7, though. Plus the OP mentioned a new pickguard, etc. So I'd say the middle pickup isn't an issue, nor the pickups, nor the locking studs, neither.

I actually like the weird trem system on the K7, though.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Why isn't this a poll yet?
> 
> Mods?



Because I'm pretty positive you heathens have the ability to make your OWN polls. Must we do everything?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 8, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Because I'm pretty positive you *heathens* have the ability to make your OWN polls. Must we do everything?



Umm, ok. How do I add a poll to someone else's thread?

Hey and watch that 'heathen' stuff, i prefer the term 'barbaric.'


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 8, 2006)

UV is the only clear choice. I wouldn't pay what they are asking for a K7 when it's nothing more than a 1527 with a trem mod and the K7 shit on the fret board. 

Save yourself some money and buy an old 7620 or a new 1527, or treat yourself with a New Universe. 

~A


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> UV is the only clear choice. I wouldn't pay what they are asking for a K7 when it's nothing more than a 1527 with a trem mod and the K7 shit on the fret board.
> 
> Save yourself some money and buy an old 7620 or a new 1527, or treat yourself with a New Universe.
> 
> ~A


+1


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Umm, ok. How do I add a poll to someone else's thread?
> 
> Hey and watch that 'heathen' stuff, i prefer the term 'barbaric.'



Shut the fuck up, heathen.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 8, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> UV is the only clear choice. *I wouldn't pay what they are asking for a K7 when it's nothing more than a 1527 with a trem mod and the K7 shit on the fret board. *
> 
> Save yourself some money and buy an old 7620 or a new 1527, or treat yourself with a New Universe.
> 
> ~A


actually its mahogany bodied - different than the basswood of both the RGs _*and*_ the universe. one of the few production mahogany 7s they make. plus it has a color matched headstock, binding, and color matched dimarzios. by the way the necks are great on them too. though it is a little overpriced. if they could get one for under a grand i'd seriously consider one.

theres a stigma to both guitars in the back of some peoples head this is whats going on: 
-steve vai guitar
-korn guitar

steves a better player, there for hi guitar must be better. both of them are made @ pretty much the same standards as they are both simlilarly prices MIJ sig axes. i know the inlay is ugly, but try look past it and judge it for the guitar it is...


----------



## David (Feb 8, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Because I'm pretty positive you heathens have the ability to make your OWN polls. Must we do everything?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 8, 2006)

UV777BK!!!

I just bought one a couple of months ago and it's by far the coolest thing I've ever done with $1500 

They're both great guitars but the UV just has some kind of magic to it that I can't explain. As always, you're best off trying both of them in the real world before making a decision but if you can't my vote goes 100% to the UV.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 8, 2006)

You know, I like them both for different reasons/sounds. The UV777BK has the middle single-coil which would be great for those in-between sounds, and it looks fucking awesome. The K-7, however, is mahogany with PAF-7s, which should, in theory, sound like a 7-string Les Paul, which would fucking own everything in the studio. 

So, in essence, buy both


----------



## Elysian (Feb 8, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> actually its mahogany bodied - different than the basswood of both the RGs _*and*_ the universe. one of the few production mahogany 7s they make. plus it has a color matched headstock, binding, and color matched dimarzios. by the way the necks are great on them too. though it is a little overpriced. if they could get one for under a grand i'd seriously consider one.
> 
> theres a stigma to both guitars in the back of some peoples head this is whats going on:
> -steve vai guitar
> ...


UV777BK has a color matched headstock  its even bound... and if you want to be real technical, its got color matched dimarzio's too


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 8, 2006)

That and I don't care how good a guitar is, if I'm paying $1000 plus for an axe I damn well better like the way it looks too! Inlay =  

For that much money you should be happy with every single aspect of the guitar including the way it looks. 

UV = b-e-a-utiful, I even like the damn pickguard! 

Though I do plan on going with a polished stainless one from Sharp Concepts eventually.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 8, 2006)

Elysian said:


> UV777BK has a color matched headstock  its even bound... and if you want to be real technical, its got color matched dimarzio's too


Yeah, but don't the side-dots on the K-7 glow in the dark? I mean, fuck...end of story. They fucking glow, man. Glow!







...in the DARK!


----------



## Drew (Feb 8, 2006)

bostjan said:


> UV
> 
> Why isn't this a poll yet?
> 
> Mods?



I was busy getting drunk, fucker.  

I'm actually going to vote for the K7. Why? 

Well, you already own and like a mahogany guitar. Check. You want a beater guitar, and maybe it's psychologcal, butcomparing a direct-mounted two-hum guitar to a pickguard-mounted H-S-H, there's just a few fewer things to break. And, while I don't care for mahogany for a lead tone, it's brutal for rhythm through the right amp. 

Besides, from the "in person" picks I've seen, it's really an attractive guitar aside from that inlay, which doesn't draw as much attention as you might expect to itself when not viewed at "catalogue shot" angle.

And the "Poll" dialogue is below the "post" button.


----------



## Ken (Feb 8, 2006)

I still don't understand why anyone would want either one of those guitars for a "player". They're boutique guitars. Want another child to abuse? Get yourself a 7620. I now have 3 of them.


----------



## Drew (Feb 8, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I still don't understand why anyone would want either one of those guitars for a "player". They're boutique guitars. Want another child to abuse? Get yourself a 7620. I now have 3 of them.



Of course, there's that. And if you want a mahogany body, an unfinished mahogany replacement body (with maybe a coat or two fo tung oil) would probably sound better than the (finished) K7.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2006)

UV.


----------



## kentheterrible (Feb 8, 2006)

I play all of my guitars live and fortunately enough for me they avoid serious trouble. Only damage to any of my guitars was the result of use at home so even though they all get played like hell, I take care of my stuff. My blue s7 has been on stage for 2+ years now and only has two knicks on it. I play with the guitar pretty high so I avoid the belt rash. I don't even know how you guys do that crap. I just don't want to totally wear the thing out cause I play hard. The only real issues I had with either was the pickups on both, I'm not a big fan of Dimarzio's, Blaze PAF's etc, although if ran through my mesa racktifier it may prove to be different. Also, as Drew said, very accurately, I already have a mahogany bodied 7 so possibly a basswood 7 would compliment it. I may even just go Duncan since every one I have ever had, Pearly Gates in my Fender and a Distortion in my s7, has totally rocked. Dimarzio's seem kinda fuzzy/buzzy. Who know's what hell will be envoked with that last sentence. I dig the look of the UV but the K7 does have a cool bridge. I'm thinking UV but we'll see... This needs more discussion for me. The cost isn't really an issue, either one is in the budget. Just need to work out the pickups/config/wood/trem details. You guys are awesome.
rock on.
ken


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 9, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> UV is the only clear choice. I wouldn't pay what they are asking for a K7 when it's nothing more than a 1527 with a trem mod and the K7 shit on the fret board.
> 
> Save yourself some money and buy an old 7620 or a new 1527, or treat yourself with a New Universe.
> 
> ~A


oh, and binding on the neck, so special! NO! go with the UV its much better


----------



## AVH (Feb 9, 2006)

kentheterrible said:


> I dig the look of the UV but the K7 does have a cool bridge. ken



Hey Ken,
unless I'm missing something here, the lo-pro edge on the K7 is exactly the same as the UV. The only difference is the actual bar itself - their "U-bar" is exactly that - nothing more than a normal trem bar bent into a squared-off "U" shape, and probably with bushings at both ends (although that i don't know). Hell, apparently Ibanez gives you both bars when you buy it new. I could, with little trouble, make or modify the same bar at work in the machine shop. Interesting idea....
I ain't touching the Dimarzio/buzzy thing though....


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 9, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> actually its mahogany bodied - different than the basswood of both the RGs _*and*_ the universe. one of the few production mahogany 7s they make. plus it has a color matched headstock, binding, and color matched dimarzios. by the way the necks are great on them too. though it is a little overpriced. if they could get one for under a grand i'd seriously consider one.
> 
> theres a stigma to both guitars in the back of some peoples head this is whats going on:
> -steve vai guitar
> ...



Shit that's right,,, thanks for catching that. I forgot about Mahagany. That is the single most big difference then. Mahogany would make it interesting. The color match pickups are well just color matched. So really the wood is in question, as far as what sort of tone an individual is looking for. Perhaps I let my hatred of "corn" cloud my objectivity. If I found a killer deal on a K7 I would probably have to buy it. Depending of course whether it rocked or not. I could simply remove some frets and take out that K7 inlay and make it my own.

~A


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 9, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Hey Ken,
> unless I'm missing something here, the lo-pro edge on the K7 is exactly the same as the UV. The only difference is the actual bar itself - their "U-bar" is exactly that - nothing more than a normal trem bar bent into a squared-off "U" shape, and probably with bushings at both ends (although that i don't know). Hell, apparently Ibanez gives you both bars when you buy it new. I could, with little trouble, make or modify the same bar at work in the machine shop. Interesting idea....
> I ain't touching the Dimarzio/buzzy thing though....



The UV's now come with Edge Pro's. Everyone here has mentioned getting a replacement body for a 7620, but anyone ever think of getting a K7 and getting a new neck? Ebony fret board, with no inlays, stainless steel frets...would be pricey as hell since you're paying $1000 plus for the guitar with hardware, and then who knows how much for the neck to be made, but it would still be nice if you had the money to blow.


----------



## guitarist-1 (Feb 9, 2006)

K-7 

I don't know what do you guys have against the K-7? Both guitars (K-7 and UV777) have the same neck(UV neck) the difference is in the body wood and the apperance. For shredding and soloing this guitar is sex. 
Both guitars are great and awesome. It's just personal preference.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2006)

As many people know I own both of these. If you're looking at value, BOTH are overpriced, the UV even more so than the K7. I paid $1100 for each, so that wasn't an issue to me. Judging them strictly on their merits, I think the K7 is a little bit nicer. I think the neck is more comfortable, the tone more organic, low end tigher, and more articulate. The UV has a better soloing sound to it and better cleans, and plays exceptionally well too...but the K7 I think just sounds and plays better.

I'm glad no one gives the K7 a chance, more for me.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> UV is the only clear choice. I wouldn't pay what they are asking for a K7 when it's nothing more than a 1527 with a trem mod and the K7 shit on the fret board.
> 
> ~A



Complete nonsense. I know this has been touched on a bit before, but you can make the exact same case for the Universe. The Universe has more in common with an RG1527 than the K7 does. Both the Uni and K7 have the same exact binding, both DiMarzio pickups, both a lo-pro, etc. The K7 has a mahogany body which sounds phenominal, a lot better than basswood to my ears. So if the Universe is $1899 new, and the K7 is $1449 new... and the Universe is much closer to a 1527...how does your point make ANY sense whatsoever?

Like I said, I have both, love both with all my heart... but you're really reaching to try to put down the K7. Why even play these games, just admit you hate Korn and resent anything to do with Korn and thats tainting your stance here. Because you're not talking about the guitars on merit at all.


----------



## guitarist-1 (Feb 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Complete nonsense. I know this has been touched on a bit before, but you can make the exact same case for the Universe. The Universe has more in common with an RG1527 than the K7 does. Both the Uni and K7 have the same exact binding, both DiMarzio pickups, both a lo-pro, etc. The K7 has a mahogany body which sounds phenominal, a lot better than basswood to my ears. So if the Universe is $1899 new, and the K7 is $1449 new... and the Universe is much closer to a 1527...how does your point make ANY sense whatsoever?
> 
> Like I said, I have both, love both with all my heart... but you're really reaching to try to put down the K7. Why even play these games, just admit you hate Korn and resent anything to do with Korn and thats tainting your stance here. Because you're not talking about the guitars on merit at all.



I agree 
I don't care if this is a "Korn" guitar or something. I looks at this guitar as a Ibanez model. It's is a bit overpriced, but it's worth it. I use my K-7 sor soloing and shredding and it's kicks ass. I don't care if the guitarsits from Korn designed. The thing that only matters is that is a awesome, comfortable guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah man it's fine to say the K7 is overpriced as long as you call the Universe overpriced too. 1100 is about right.


----------



## guitarist-1 (Feb 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah man it's fine to say the K7 is overpriced as long as you call the Universe overpriced too. I felt good paying $1100 for each



Yeah, both are overpriced, but both are excellent.(especially for sololing)
UV777 and K-7 = sex


----------



## Drew (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm actually beginning to think that, if you want a killer rhythm axe, a 7620 with a replacement tung-oiled mahogany body is the clear choice here... Maybe some Duncan's for variety, but bare mahogany is just gorgeous, and the tone would be pretty damned rich, if you like that sound.

Other thing to keep in mind here is the pickup configuration - now that I've got a Falbo singlecoil in my UV, it's a great and very useable pickup configuration, but there's no changing the fact that one of my favorite rhythm tones is parallel humbuckers, the "middle" position on a 7620/k7. Clear and defined, yet still edgy and chunky.


----------



## b3n (Feb 9, 2006)

guitarist-1 said:


> It's is a bit overpriced, but it's worth it.



Um... so which is it?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2006)

He's saying if you have the means, then overpaying a bit is still worth it...because it's that good.


----------



## Drew (Feb 9, 2006)

...which suggests it's not overpriced, just bloody expensive.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuck Ibanez. I-been-had, more like it. Especially mahogany 7-strings with Dimarzios. Like, what-the-fuck-EVER.

I vote Silvertone. Fuckin' Sears craftmanship, can't beat that.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck Ibanez. I-been-had, more like it. Especially mahogany 7-strings with Dimarzios. Like, what-the-fuck-EVER.
> 
> I vote Silvertone. Fuckin' Sears craftmanship, can't beat that.




What a loser  

Yeah ok, my first guitar was one of the ones they sold with the speakerbuilt in.... I hated that POS


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 9, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> What a loser
> 
> Yeah ok, my first guitar was one of the ones they sold with the speakerbuilt in.... I hated that POS


Beats the hell out of my 1 string wonder.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> So if the Universe is $1899 new, and the K7 is $1449 new...



I paid $1450 new for a UV... Eric is da man!


----------



## guitarist-1 (Feb 9, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> He's saying if you have the means, then overpaying a bit is still worth it...because it's that good.



yeah..that's what I meant. I don't regret it.(the money I spent for the K-7)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2006)

Personally, Ibanez are nice but if I'm going to be paying $1400+, then I'll just order another custom shop guitar which would put any production model to shame. But for 1000-1200$ i think a Universe/K7 are great values. But if money was of no consequence to me, then I wouldnt mind paying $1450 for a K7 or $1900 for a Uni. Parker Flys cost $2200 new and are worth every penny. 

1450 isn't a bad price for a new UV tho, I'll have to check out this "Eric" person sometime.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 9, 2006)

Elysian said:


> UV777BK has a color matched headstock  its even bound... and if you want to be real technical, its got color matched dimarzio's too


actually i was comparing it to allen's comment on it being a dressed up RG7620/1527. but if you want to get even more technical, its got a Lo-Pro edge with locking studs vs the edge pro on the UV. but thats very minor. (or n/a if you're getting it from rich)


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I still don't understand why anyone would want either one of those guitars for a "player". They're boutique guitars. Want another child to abuse? Get yourself a 7620. I now have 3 of them.




there ya go. get yourself 2 or 3 RG7620's instead


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 9, 2006)

I've owned many Universes, and have set up a few K7's. I never thought I would ever buy an RG7 back in the universe days.... However,, RG's rock. Amazing guitars! I'm actually in the middle of custom paint on one 1527 and I am considering routing out my 7321 for a middle single coil p/u. It will be my hardtail Universe! Sweet as hell. 

There are alot of options. If you have a guitar that you can swap parts out on,, you could get a 7 string body from Darren at About time Designs,,, you can get Mahogany Uv body. That could be sweet as well if you are into that sort of thing. Like I said before if I had a K7 that had the mojo,,, I would simply remove some frets and take out the K7 inlay and do something of my own. It would cost me much cuz I have the tools and resources. I'm sure you could find a luthier locally that could set you up. Otherwise, we could debate the pro's and cons till the 7's come home. Bottom line is "you need to get something that suits you and you only". There has been alot of good advice here.

~A


----------



## kentheterrible (Feb 9, 2006)

This is what I'm after. I just don;t know I need more debate. I just can't get enough of this information!!!!
ROCK ON!!!
ken


----------



## kentheterrible (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone here have more info on prices/availability of custom Jem repros? 
rock on.
ken


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm wondering: I've been seeing a lot of people doing bar flutters lately, and most frequently by moving the bar behind the bridge, and hitting it with their palm between notes (rather than keeping the bar in the "standard" area and flicking it with their finger). Can you do this with the Ubar? (i.e. just smack the back end of the Ubar and get a flutter)


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2006)

i voted for a UV.. but what i really meant was a early 90s UV7BK. \m/


----------



## bostjan (Feb 9, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> I'm wondering: I've been seeing a lot of people doing bar flutters lately, and most frequently by moving the bar behind the bridge, and hitting it with their palm between notes (rather than keeping the bar in the "standard" area and flicking it with their finger). Can you do this with the Ubar? (i.e. just smack the back end of the Ubar and get a flutter)




Kind of, I don't think it flutters nearly as much as a real bar, though. You can yank it to get the effect better, though.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> i voted for a UV.. but what i really meant was a early 90s UV7BK. \m/



Next guitar purchase in my future! Black and green fucking rules! MORBID ANGEL!!!


----------



## Cancer (Feb 15, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Perhaps I let my hatred of "corn" cloud my objectivity. If I found a killer deal on a K7 I would probably have to buy it. Depending of course whether it rocked or not. I could simply remove some frets and take out that K7 inlay and make it my own.
> ~A



I don't hate Korn (think they're awesome actually) but I had this same thought when I saw the K7 for the first time "hmmmm, these guys play rhythm, how good could these guitars possilby be"????

Then you pick it up, play it, and have the "oh shit......" experience.

To me the K7 is the nunber 2 seven string out there, Number one being the Carvin 727.

Nothing against UV's mind you....


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2006)

I have both a UV777BK and a K7 and the more I play both the more I have to say that the K7 plays and sounds better. I love it. The Universe is sick but the K7 I think is the finest 7-string Ibanez makes (in the USA).


----------



## Mykie (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm still trying to save up for a UV, got my Vetta II. I love that guitar to death.


----------



## Fantomas (Feb 15, 2006)

I've played a UV and loved it, then I played a K7 and bought it.
I love the colour and the beefy sound, and I do think the UV is a bit ..well I don't now it just has too much decoration for me and I never liked the pyramid inlays. But I would buy one if it came along at the right price (actually I think I would buy one even at retail price when I get some money).

They both are awesome guitars.
Oh yeah, the glow in the dark dots, they don't really glow as much as you would think.

Some pics of my K7 in my sig.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I have both a UV777BK and a K7 and the more I play both the more I have to say that the K7 plays and sounds better. I love it. The Universe is sick but the K7 I think is the finest 7-string Ibanez makes (in the USA).


I can see this, although it is probably personal preference. The K7 and the 2027 are essentially the same guitar - mahogany RG body, Prestige neck (similar dimensions), Lo-Pro Edge trem. Slap some Dimarzios in there, and yeah, it's still the nicest guitar I've ever played, even over some top-of-line custom Jackson and ESP. To each their own, however.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah if thats true then I need a 2027. I've never played one of those. The UV sounds great, but the K7 just has a tighter less mushy tone, much better articulation and snap... it's not really bassier than the UV at all. It's just perfect for any kinds of metal where articulation on the low strings is key. The UV is better for soloing especially on the neck pickup, but the K7 overall has a tighter, heavier yet also crisper sound. I think it may have a lot to do with those superb pickups.

I should add though, that the pickups only really seem to hit the sweet spot when fairly close the board (not too close, but when its too far away it sounds lifeless).


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Feb 16, 2006)

Just have to throw my input in here...

Foremost... I've played both a UV777BK and a K-7. I own a K-7 (a neighbor had the UV, wish he hadn't moved  lol). They're both nice; but hands down, I enjoy the K-7 more. I still want a UV, but that's only to have a 7 with a single coil (and to have a 7 in standard tuning). My vote... K-7.

Now, check out these photos I've taken of my guitar:

http://www.planetubh.com/core/permtemp/k7pics/

Greatest neck I've ever played, and I've played every guitar Sam Ash or Guitar Center has ever stocked, lol... I liked it a lot more than the UV. Though I believe they're the same dimensions & all, the K-7 neck is smoother. The neck also has 2 bubinga strips, not sure how much they help with support, but it's classy lookin. The headstock also matches (+).

And the inlay? Doesn't bother me. I've grown to like it for it's "weird" look. And no one who has seen me play had a clue it was "Korn guitar" (unless they're an educated guitarist lol); a lot of people (from a crowd standpoint) thought the inlay was some "chinese thing" lol  

One of the best aspects... LO-PRO EDGE. Best trem I've used; stable, keeps in tune, handles the whammy crap, and is comfortable for your hand. Features locking studs, and is the ONLY Ibanez model that still ships with this trem (has been so for a few years now if I'm not mistaken); everything else seems to ship with "Edge Pro II" or whatever. Features the U-Bar, an interesting tool. Nice to add vibrato and crap. I particularly find it useful for "guarding" the fine tuners from my hand (it practically sits on top of them). Don't like it? Pop it out (just like a normal whammy), and leave it bare, or pop in a normal whammy (it comes with both a U-Bar and a whammy bar).

The pickups? Amazing. I love the sound. Low-ouput (~200ma; for comparison, an Evo is like 450ma, an Air Norton ~300ma), so it has a great clean sound (easy to get a nice jazzy-smooth sort of clean). The distortion is also amazing if coupled to the right amp. My understanding is that they sound great in mohogany, but "muddy" in other woods (IE, basswood).

Another plus? Mohogany! This is more personal opinion, some don't like moho, and some do. Personally, I like the sound of mohogany, so it was a big push for me to get the K-7.

Another plus? Glow in the dark side dots. They'll glow like crazy if you expose them to UV light (if you keep it locked up all the time, don't expect any glowing). Get em in the sun light a little, and they're good enough to play in the dark.

I guess that's all... lol; in short, you'll be happy with either guitar. Just take the specs the mean the MOST to you (wood, trem, color, etc), and make a decision; you won't regret it. Hell, you ought to get both. I love my K-7, but I still want a UV (my guitar wishlist, lol http://www.planetubh.com/core/permtemp/myguitarwishlist.jpg).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 16, 2006)

Lets settle this.

Get both, then see which neck works best on which body and then sell the one you don't want to me for 1$ 

I'd play both first, but to be honest I have always thought that my 2027 didn't have enough brightness in it and hence have been dubious about mahogony only bodies on 7strings ever since...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2006)

CyBerAliEn said:


> Just have to throw my input in here...
> 
> Foremost... I've played both a UV777BK and a K-7. I own a K-7 (a neighbor had the UV, wish he hadn't moved  lol). They're both nice; but hands down, I enjoy the K-7 more. I still want a UV, but that's only to have a 7 with a single coil (and to have a 7 in standard tuning). My vote... K-7.
> 
> ...



Wow, well said.


----------



## guitarist-1 (Feb 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Wow, well said.



I agree


----------



## nyck (Feb 17, 2006)

The UV77GR is my dream guitar...

The others are cool, especially the classic green/black UV7BK. I would love to have either.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2006)

someone should be a salesman.

mahogonay, meh... i'll repeat that the trem system is a huge plus, and add that glowing side dots that come standard are fricken cool too.

middle pickups piss me off. still, the UV has a better body, pickguard, better pickups, way cooler inlays, etc.

I still vote UV


----------



## Naren (Feb 18, 2006)

UV all the way. I've never played the K-7 before, so I can't comment on that, but the UV (especially the UV777BK) is one of the coolest sevens ever. Depending on your taste, you might want to change the pickups, but the stock pickups in there are pretty dang good (unlike my RG1527 that had kind of mediocre stock pickups).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> UV all the way. I've never played the K-7 before, so I can't comment on that, but the UV (especially the UV777BK) is one of the coolest sevens ever. Depending on your taste, you might want to change the pickups, but the stock pickups in there are pretty dang good (unlike my RG1527 that had kind of mediocre stock pickups).


You've played essentially the same thing as a K7 before... my RG2027 (pretty much same neck, same body, same bridge). Only with a Blaze/AN7 combo instead of of PAF7s and a tone control. And piezos.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> someone should be a salesman.
> 
> mahogonay, meh... i'll repeat that the trem system is a huge plus, and add that glowing side dots that come standard are fricken cool too.
> 
> ...


Um, the K7 body and UV body are exactly the same, except for the middle pickup, pickguard and control layout. The shapes are identical.


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 18, 2006)

If they did a version of the UV w/mahogany body I think it would be the shiznit, I prefer the UV styling but when I had the K-7 it just had the right tone for me. Cleans were so creamy and distortion was just right, I don't remember getting that with my old UV, that said my old UV did not have PAF7's in it so that could be a major factor. If I had to choose again between the two I'd go for the K-7 but it's a tough choice, right now the K-7 is cheaper (in the UK at least) so that would be another factor. 

There's no doubt in my mind though that both are pretty awesome.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 24, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Um, the K7 body and UV body are exactly the same, except for the middle pickup, pickguard and control layout. The shapes are identical.



Don't forget the UV is basswood, and the K-7 mahogany.


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Don't forget the UV is basswood, and the K-7 mahogany.



...which has a tremendous impact on the body shape.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 24, 2006)

the K7 tracks a lot better because the low end is 10x tighter than the Universe. Together they sound absurd though. This debate is kind tired though, they're really equally as nice, it just depends what sound you're looking for.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Feb 24, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> the K7 tracks a lot better because the low end is 10x tighter than the Universe. Together they sound absurd though. This debate is kind tired though, they're really equally as nice, it just depends what sound you're looking for.



Word...8 pages lol


----------



## Korbain (Mar 7, 2006)

K7 for sure. the UV's great but god damn the K7 i thought shitted all over it. just playabilty, sound, everything. i dunno how people here can say the UV sounds better than a K7 stock?! Go a K7 for sure man. you get it brand new too. and its in a phat case. and just ignore the people complaining about the K7 logo on the fretboard..lol like really, its a sig guitar ofcourse its gonna be there, it doesnt effect the sound!


----------



## angryman (Mar 25, 2006)

I tried a K7 & really liked it but ended up buying the Prestige 1527 as the neck felt the same to me & the guitars virtually weighed & played the same the only difference i found was in the pickups but thats easily rectified anyway, i'd seriously try out a 1527 i love mine to death.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2006)

The 1527 is really sweet. I do prefer the deep rich sound of the mahogany body + direct mounted pickups in the k7, as well as the Lo Pro Edge. I also prefer DiMarzio pickups to Ibanez ones. The RG1527 is a great axe though, nice value.

Win/Win situation.


----------



## malufet (Mar 28, 2006)

definitely K7. Pickguards suck tone.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 28, 2006)

malufet said:


> definitely K7. Pickguards suck tone.


I disagree with this. I think pickguards add a different element tonally.

My opiniones, Senor.


----------



## malufet (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i know but i like my strings vibrate thru the wood than plastic pickguards. The sound is brighter i think.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 28, 2006)

malufet said:


> yeah i know but i like my strings vibrate thru the wood than plastic pickguards. The sound is brighter i think.


The strings never go anywhere near touching the pickguard. The bridge is mounted to the wood in both cases, and that's where the strings energy goes. The pickups don't transfer the strings vibration into the pickguard.


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 28, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> The strings never go anywhere near touching the pickguard. The bridge is mounted to the wood in both cases, and that's where the strings energy goes. The pickups don't transfer the strings vibration into the pickguard.




The pickguard creates a sort of natural reverb chamber around the pickups that a direct mount guitar doesn't have. I believe that would explain what malufet was talking about. I may be wrong, but that's my take on it.


----------



## malufet (Mar 28, 2006)

yes nitelightboy. It's really because when i buy guitars i would always try it unplugged. I examine it acoustically first and pickguards dont resonate and dont have much tone as the direct mount. All my guitars dont have pickguards because of this. hehehe


----------



## Drew (Mar 31, 2006)

malufet said:


> yes nitelightboy. It's really because when i buy guitars i would always try it unplugged. I examine it acoustically first and pickguards dont resonate and dont have much tone as the direct mount. All my guitars dont have pickguards because of this. hehehe



Really, I find that strange, as my experience has been the exact opposite - my pickguard equipped guitars have all seemed to be louder and deeper when strummed acoustically than my non-pickguard equipped ones, which are brighter and thinner. It's a total "different strokes for different folks" thing of course, but in general I seem to prefer pickguard-mounted electronics to direct-mount (for comparison, I've got an american strat and a UV7PWH, and I've sold a 7620, 2027, and RG7CST. It wasn't even until the CST that I picked up on the fact that I seemed to be selling guitars with direct mount pickups in favor of pickguards, and to be fair I will say that the CST was probably the most resonant of the direct-mount, which you'd expect of a J-Custom)

Of course, this all goes right out the window when you're talking about a double-locking floating trem equipped guitar, which has a HUGE impact on the way a guitar resonates anyway - I will say Chris's C-7 Hellraiser was an absolute beast unplugged.



(now's about the time I really wish I'd recorded some "unplugged" clips of these guitars mic'd up so I could show the differences in the acoustic tone... :/)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> (now's about the time I really wish I'd recorded some "unplugged" clips of these guitars mic'd up so I could show the differences in the acoustic tone... :/)


Sounds like a good idear, Hoser. I'd like to hear 'em.

(I'm with you on the pickguard thing, too. I think us Strat guys just get used to that sound.)


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 31, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Sounds like a good idear, Hoser. I'd like to hear 'em.
> 
> (I'm with you on the pickguard thing, too. I think us Strat guys just get used to that sound.)



I'll trade you my Universe for your 2027. HOW ABOUT IT PICKGUARD BOY!?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Mar 31, 2006)

I have owned 3 of the UV777PBK's and I just body mounted the pickups on all of them. Body mounting pickups seems to ( for me ) be the way to go. The only guitar I didn't mod to body mount was my Jem7VWH. The fuk'r had some serious tone just the way it was. The only thing I did different was I made a shim out of maple that I placed between the front of neck pickup and the base of the neck. This seemed to tighten up the neck Evo pickup. 

~A


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I'll trade you my Universe for your 2027. HOW ABOUT IT PICKGUARD BOY!?


Heh... I like pickguards, but I LOOOOOVE my 2027. Besides, I can't live without the piezo. About a third or so of my band's music uses acoustic sounds.

I've got a Squire beater 7 that I'l trade you that Uni for, though!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 31, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Heh... I like pickguards, but I LOOOOOVE my 2027. Besides, I can't live without the piezo. About a third or so of my band's music uses acoustic sounds.
> 
> I've got a Squire beater 7 that I'l trade you that Uni for, though!



Die.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Die.


----------



## Naren (Apr 3, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Die.



Looks like someone forgot to eat his Wheaties (Registered trademark of the Nabisco Corporation) today.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 5, 2006)

dav2321 said:


> K7: good pickups,mahogany body,locking studs already on, no meddlesome middle pickup. My choice.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## maskofduality (Apr 13, 2006)

doesn't the uv777bk come with better factory set intonation than the k7 (not 100% positive on this)?
@zimbloth: did you find this to be true?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know I didn't get either guitar brand new. The K7 is a superior instrument im my opinion though.


----------



## Drew (Apr 13, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> doesn't the uv777bk come with better factory set intonation than the k7 (not 100% positive on this)?
> @zimbloth: did you find this to be true?



They're both sig models from the same factory - I'd be shocked if that was possible. 

Besides, if Rich @ Ibanezrules.com is to be trusted (which, he probably is), Ibanez factory intonation's off on everything anyway


----------



## Kingcrimson (Apr 22, 2006)

David said:


> yeah, I can't stand the K7's... I don't know why, I just don't like them. It isn't because it's Korn, and it isn't because it's severely overpriced like the UV, but it's something.
> 
> 
> UV ALL THE WAY



David, how much do the UVs go for?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 22, 2006)

New, UV's go for around $1850. K7s go for $1495.


----------



## Korbain (May 13, 2006)

K7 is the better guitar. but it depends what you wanna play. if you wanna play metal, downtuned etc. go the K7 for sure. The uv is great, but the K7 has a slight edge over it to some extent.


----------



## tehk (May 15, 2006)

The Universe!!! That thing is one of the most beautifully designed guitars available (with the exception of the JEM, but no 7-string version), and I'm not even a Vai fan! Once I get my 1527 and do alittle custom work on my 7321 (probably pay pros to do it lol), the Universe is next!

P.S. Munky from Korn owns a Universe, but I haven't seen a K7 in Steve's arsenal. I'm just sayin...


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2006)

Will this thread go away already? They're both great guitars. Unless you've played both extensively, it's silly to even chime in.


----------



## skattabrain (May 18, 2006)

i'll vote universe cause their is no option for neither. the current universe is own of the most gorgeous guitars made and still makes part of me want one despite the fact that it's a sig.

but i can't bring myself to buy any signature guitar. call me weird ... i have a hang up on the identity aspect. but that's me, it's a pride thing and i'm probably wrong for it.

i'll vote that i think it takes away from "your" identity and you should strive to pave your own road.


----------



## le petit corbeau (May 23, 2006)

dav2321 said:


> K7: good pickups,mahogany body,locking studs already on, no meddlesome middle pickup. My choice.



I'm totaly whit you!!! 

RG7321 is basswood and in standard tunning so it'll be nice to have one in a different wood and tuned down a whole step below,
my next one for shure!!!

And also I love Fire Spark Blue...


----------



## starsnuffer (Jun 13, 2006)

I had the same problem deciding between the two. Then I realized I could get an awesome custom guitar for the same price with the exact pups I wanted, so I ordered a DC747c.

-W

I had the same problem deciding between the two. Then I realized I could get an awesome custom guitar for the same price with the exact pups I wanted, so I ordered a DC747c.

-W


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 26, 2006)

MAYBE IF THEY PUT THE "K7" ON THE TRUSS ROD COVER INSTEAD OF THE FRETBOARD & LEFT THE FRETBOARD BLANK WITH NO INLAY, IT MIGHT GET MORE APPEAL.

I MEAN, YOU CAN ALWAYS SWITCH OUT THE T-ROD COVER, BUT THERE'S NOT MUCH YOU CAN DO TO COVER UP INLAY ON THE FRETBOARD WITHOUT YANKING FRETS & INLAY, REFILLING THE INLAY & RE-FRETTING.

I LIKE THE GENERAL MAKE UP OF THE K7, MINUS "K7" BEING PLASTERED RIGHT ON THE DADGUMM FRETBOARD.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> MAYBE IF THEY PUT THE "K7" ON THE TRUSS ROD COVER INSTEAD OF THE FRETBOARD & LEFT THE FRETBOARD BLANK WITH NO INLAY, IT MIGHT GET MORE APPEAL.
> 
> I MEAN, YOU CAN ALWAYS SWITCH OUT THE T-ROD COVER, BUT THERE'S NOT MUCH YOU CAN DO TO COVER UP INLAY ON THE FRETBOARD WITHOUT YANKING FRETS & INLAY, REFILLING THE INLAY & RE-FRETTING.
> 
> I LIKE THE GENERAL MAKE UP OF THE K7, MINUS "K7" BEING PLASTERED RIGHT ON THE DADGUMM FRETBOARD.




Its the perfect excuse to paint it black and put a maple fretboard on it, i think ;D


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

or just not care so much about an inlay. man i wish someone would lock this thread already. so boring. the k7 and uv sound nothing alike and excel at entire different things.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 26, 2006)

I think this thread should go in the hall O' Fame.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> or just not care so much about an inlay. man i wish someone would lock this thread already. so boring. the k7 and uv sound nothing alike and excel at entire different things.



You know i always wanted to get one and do what i mentioned above. then i just wanted to get one cause i dont care anymore ;p 

(Yes, i'm not locking this on purpose ;D)


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

i personally want a blank ebony board put on mine, eventho i dont mind it the way it is. unfortunately i cant find anyone reputable who does that sort of thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

There's always the tutorials on project guitar, if you're a gamblin' man.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not. I will wait until I can find a respectable pro who can do that sort of thing.


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 27, 2006)

Aw come on! Sometimes you gotta live life on the edge Zimbloth.

Do the unexpected, if you don't, you can never say you tried.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> i personally want a blank ebony board put on mine, eventho i dont mind it the way it is. unfortunately i cant find anyone reputable who does that sort of thing.



What about that Chris Woods guy ?
I reckon he'd probably do that for you and his neck/fretboard work looks pretty slick.

I agree though that something like that on such a nice guitar would have to be done to the highest standard.
It would be the hottest K7 around with a plain ebony board fitted. Just about the perfect RG7 i would imagine( i'm imagining it right now and it does look heavenly,lol).


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 30, 2006)

I hear bad things about his service.


----------



## jtm45 (Jun 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I hear bad things about his service.



Shit! I'll have to avoid having any work done by him then.
Thanks for the warning!


----------



## hitman (Jul 13, 2006)

i played both...UV is better.k7 has the same price,but not the same quality,sound an look  
the uv has only a problem(in my opinion,of course):the blaze's ... i don't like too much them,there are better di marzio's to put in,but they are better then k7's PAFs


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jul 16, 2006)

I have had both at the same time. I kept.......drum roll please......the K7... The pickups weren't as bright and the ubar trem is great and you can mess 
with a standard style trem bar on top or bottom. It's mahogany..etc..OK I don't like the K7 inlay and don't like Korn. Don't hate em just don't like em.. I have three jems and a Vai fan all the way but the pickups and everything on the K7 just work for me.. That being said.. since you are already planning to change pickups to emg's... EMG's sound pretty much the same no matter what you put them in so get the one "you" like the best and the Hell with everyone else's opinion. Both are very well made guitars. Personally if I were to change out the pickguard on the UV I would look at black pearloid or something like that. Staight black would make it look too plain and you might as well get an RG 7620 and have your own custom inlays put on the fretboard.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pro: mahogany is better than basswood.
Con: K7 logo not your own always reminded of korn( some of us don't mind)
Pro: Dimarzio pickups (I would change the bridge with an x2n-7 or blaze custom D-sonic etc.or other heavier pickup)
Pro: You have a u bar with k7 but can use a whammy bar if you want compatible both ways.
Pro: K7 - no nonsense tone machine mahogany with prestige neck. clean look.
Uv: basswood . basswood  basswood
K7:  logo  logo  logo
This is how Ibanhad makes it impossible for a perfect axe to exist oh well live with less type of thing or just spend more....
BUY the Both swap necks keep the k7 body without the logo both have prestige necks right if you want blaze bridge there you go ha heheh yay the solution. 
Heck buy a custom KXK man! I think they are like 1399 right now. It comes stock with EMG std. Never hear the word ibanez again.


----------



## Cyberi4n (Jul 25, 2006)

Naren said:


> UV all the way. I've never played the K-7 before, so I can't comment on that,



I dont want to start a flame war, or get personally dissed for this, but how can you choose one over the other when you have no experience of one?

Korn come in for some stick on this forum, despite a lot of people in music industry circles (and if I can find the articles I'll post them here) making the bold statement that had it not been for the likes of Korn (and fear factory) 7-string guitars might have died a death, or at least been limited to the shredders. Now before I get dissed this is just what I've read somewhere!!!!

Personally I cant comment because I've played neither guitar, but I can comment that I dont like the pyramid inlays, the scratchplate, nor the pick-up configuration of the UV. I DO like the K-7 for its plainness, pick-up configuration, and the fact that its mahogany is a big plus for me! 

But dude its your money, try them both and decide which one you like best. Or trawl fleabay for a used one - that way you may be able to make your money stretch to both...


----------



## skinhead (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey i tried both guitars, now i have an UV mc, the K7 its too bassy, the low pickups are ugly, its a ball of bass, in the amp you have to put the bass in 2...
The universe is sharp, figting style, i like blaze cause you can "modifie" with the amp and effects.

Try both with your amp, and look what is the corrects guitar.


----------



## Jason (Nov 8, 2006)

ughh lock this PLEASE!!


----------

